# Super intelligent young man..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You will see he has the handle on the situation and why the youth of today are so angry, and he explains Islamic law and how it will effect us in the UK... If only all Young folk had brains like him it would be a far far better britain..


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Law*

Well let us help him out.

I assume he is referring to this Law

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Law*



teemyob said:


> Well let us help him out.
> 
> I assume he is referring to this Law
> 
> TM


No! he is on about the muslamic law. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Bless Him, he knows what he means. :? 


Ezza


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For anyone who does not know, that excerpt was from Press TV, the Iranian state controlled TV station.

Their reporting is so biased that I watch it regularly. Lately, they have condemned the Governments of Bahrain, Libya, Egypt, Yemen etc., while at the same time ruthlessly putting down protests in Iran. It is rumoured that many protestors were executed.

The President (Ahmadinajad) is only a puppet leader for the Mullahs who really run things. You might have noticed that in the last few months he seems to have become 'invisible'. He obviously went too far in some of his outrageous comments against the West.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lets not forget that this retard is not typical of ANY british person living or dead. He is a brainwashed racist who doesnt possess an ounce of common sense.

Filming him and posting it from either point of view is a bit like posting a video of a dog dying

It servers no purpose.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Some good has come of this 8O It's been remixed into a song Muslamic ray guns


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Muslim*

I can't say the British lad in Ray's clip is arrogant, could not really call him ignorant.

I think he is just frustrated by cracks like This man.

Funny is it not. If I go to Qatar, I can't take a bible to read. Yet in Britain we allow free Speech from people like the man in the clip above.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

That clip will make good propaganda around the Muslim world. It will gain more credence when that low-life rat George Galloway spews out more bile to accompany it.

He is often on PressTV (and probably other Middle East stations) slagging off the UK and its Governments. As long as he is getting paid for it, he will say anything to earn it. :twisted:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think we should just get over it. The EDL just made a bad choice in choosing a spokesperson. I believe he has now been replaced and will no longer be presenting the League’s views on issues of the moment.

Dick


----------

